

Mingly: Relationship Management Made Easy - ladlynn
http://ming.ly/mingly-for-web-demo-relationship-management-made-easy/

======
jklartss
This is a beautiful dashboard very excited to start using this!

~~~
ladlynn
Fantastic! I'm looking forward to your initial thoughts and feedback.

~~~
jklartss
Hi Ladylynn,

My initial thoughts:

Firstly, as I said, I love the interface. It is incredibly clean, unobtrusive
and easy to use (although perhaps because it is so easy to understand, the
intro on gmail was a bit of a pain). Only other thing in general is my limit
on recommendations for the service.

Product-wise, I see myself using this mainly as a way to stay in touch with
business connections and see if they can use where they are/any new
information to deepen our relationship or use their new position/status
whatever to help me. With that in mind I really care about all my LinkedIN
connections, some of my twitter connections and few of my Facebook
connections. I wish there was a way for me to edit the feeds of whom I'm
looking at and what I'm looking at beyond just 'favorites'(I don't particulary
care about my high-school acquantances birthday...or to be blunt my high-
school acquantance at all) and all this different information is kind of
obscuring the important information I want to look at.

I know mingly catches when people on LinkedIN change jobs, but it doesn't seem
to catch when they just change their headers, which some of my connections
seem to be doing instead of properly editing their LinkedIN page.

Also, I know you guys are probably adding a lot of features, but it'd be great
if there was a way I could follow a company or industry and be notified when
one of my connections becomes involved with it.

Once again I really like Mingly and am looking forward to using it for a long
time!

